# Nikolaus Harnoncourt's account of Beethoven's Ninth: Sound Recording Issues?



## thropplenoggin (May 6, 2012)

I'm interested in purchasing a new account of Beethoven's Ninth. I have the Ferenc Fricsay version and wanted something more modern and, well, punchier, more cosmic, intense and, at times, humbling in its power. And no, I'm not a fan of Karajan.

The two versions I'm interested in are Haitink's Live version and Harnoncourt's Chamber Orchestra of Europe version. However, having listened to the latter on some online streaming services, I have noticed some distracting sonic fluttering in the final movement. There is also quite a lot of orchestral noise in quieter moments - chairs squeaking, paper shuffling, bows cracking wood. I am listening with headphones and wondered whether this is a problem of the digital upload or on the original recording (CD), and whether it affects his entire set of symphonies?

Thanks for your help.

T


----------

